# Vista thinks Ethernet isn't working when it is!



## kebabs (Oct 3, 2008)

This is probably something simple but I'm too stupid to realize.

Problem is basically what the title says. I've tried repairing it and it said it repaired it but didn't do jack =/.







Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a Hamachi connection, it most likely tests the connection in some way that is blocked by Hamachi.
Besides, if it works, who cares what Vista says.


----------



## kebabs (Oct 3, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> That's a Hamachi connection, it most likely tests the connection in some way that is blocked by Hamachi.
> Besides, if it works, who cares what Vista says.



It was doing this before I installed Hamachi and I care what it says because I'm groovy .


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2008)

What does ipconfig /all say?


----------



## kebabs (Oct 3, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> What does ipconfig /all say?



Which section do you want me to copy + paste? Or all ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2008)

The section that shows the network connection in question.  Or just give a screenshot.


----------



## kebabs (Oct 3, 2008)

```
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-E7-AB-A7
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f102:fff7:6320:c9ac%9(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 September 2008 15:29:36
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 September 2008 15:29:35
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234887826
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
```

That bit?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Everything seems normal there.  Network and Sharing Center just can't detect that there is a network for some reason, that is odd.


----------



## kebabs (Oct 3, 2008)

Damnit... Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 3, 2008)

Tried disabling/re-enabling?


----------



## kebabs (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup, and unplugging / plugging in. No luck here =/

Also tried restarting no luck.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2008)

Could it be because Hamachi is using the 5.x.x.x address space for its VPN tunnel and that confuses Vista when testing connectivity?

Just a guess


----------



## kebabs (Oct 3, 2008)

How can I get Vista to not test hamachi apart from uninstalling? I've disabled it but no luck.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you running version 1.0.2.0 or later?
I know there were some issues with Vista prior to that version.
Latest is 1.0.3.0 I believe.


----------



## kebabs (Oct 3, 2008)

Running 1.0.3.0 already so that's out of the equation to success... (If you get my meaning lol)

*Edit:*

What the hell?

Now windows update thinks I don't have SP1 installed when I installed it 2 weeks ago...
I'll try updating again... Maybe that will fix it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 3, 2008)

no surprise, another vista bug?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 3, 2008)

Does the internet start working after a reboot ?.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2008)

manually set the IP addresses in hamachi. set your gateway to 5.0.0.0


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey why not try this for kicks. You've got nothing to lose.

"Ok thanks guys, I have managed to fix the problem and a few others at the same time.

If anyone has this problem and cannot fix it this is what you need to do.

Go to the command prompt and type this in:

net localgroup Administrators /add Local Service

Then reboot your computer.

After you run that command you can verify its success by typing in:

net Localgroup Administrators

It should spit out something to this effect:

Administrator
LOCAL
NT AUTHORITY\SERVICE
<Insert your user name here>
The Command Completed Successfully

This also fixed my internet icon in vista, it would never show the globe thingy NOW IT DOES"

taken from here  by me. http://forums.techpowerup.com/archive/index.php/t-44036.html


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2008)

Remember that 5.x.x.x is not a private IP address range (like 10.x.x.x, 172.16.x.x or 192.168.x.x) it is simply unassigned at the moment. If the IANA ever assigns that address, you will not be able to access any of those addresses on the internet while the Hamachi client is running.

Just a reminder


----------



## kebabs (Oct 3, 2008)

Quick Update 

Okay first things first. It now works perfectly! All it was, was that Vista SP1 had installed before well kind of it corrupted it self... So anyway reinstalled SP1 and it's backup and working .

Just to point out - My problem was that Vista wasn't actually thinking it was connected to the net but it was and was working good apart from not displaying the network icon. That's all fixed now!

Anyway Thanks all for your help! I will have each and everyone of your babies.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 3, 2008)

kebabs said:


> Quick Update
> Anyway Thanks all for your help! I will have each and everyone of your babies.



 LOL ... That was worth a "thanks".


----------

